# Show me you bunny setups



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Please
I need some ideas for Sammy's run, hubby will be building it using treated 2x2 (actually 1 7/8" so not quite 2") softwood & 15m of galvanised wire mesh


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

oops i ment to show you more pics of my home built run didnt i :lol:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

right a few pics here.

how i protected the attached hutch

























shot of the inside, i out the mesh on the roof on top so if the tarp cover got rained on the weight wouldnt pull it loose, it would have been a better idea to mesh BOTH sides of it though as its now a bit chewed (oops)
the unstained beam is to support the roof in the middle









the run itself

























sides from the inside









the ground mesh was also turfed over


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Thankyou, I really like that turfing over mesh idea (wasn't sure what we were going to do for the base as our back garden is currently a blank canvas so we can pretty much do what we like to it)


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

the turfing over the mesh didnt work as well as i expectedthe grass died, but i wasnt allowed to put flags down 
it looks like this these days, a nice thick layer of hay :lol:
(and an excuse to show off miss cleo)


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I would put the run on slabs personally, you dont have to cement them in, just lay them in a flat spot(mine are on the gravel) and then you can move them if you need to. The turf just dies, i've to put it in a few times now.

*Heidi*


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

hazyreality said:


> I would put the run on slabs personally, you dont have to cement them in, just lay them in a flat spot(mine are on the gravel) and then you can move them if you need to. The turf just dies, i've to put it in a few times now.
> 
> *Heidi*


i wasnt allowed to put slabs down, i wanst allowed a shed either!! :lol:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> i wasnt allowed to put slabs down, i wanst allowed a shed either!! :lol:


lol, I know, but the OP said they can do what they want  we can get away with anything 

*Heidi*


----------



## pretty flowers (Jun 25, 2010)

Will try and post pics of my set up (and get round to introducing my buns) if I can ever figure out OH's flipping iphone after the weekend when I have done the renovations!!


----------

